# [Official] Far Cry 5 Information & Discussion Thread



## bigjdubb

I hope it's a new far cry game! No matter what everyone else says, I have always enjoyed them and they have yet to disappoint me.


----------



## Duality92

Rage quit FC3 after 35 hours, couldn't find the dang leather to make bigger bullet storage.

Yep.


----------



## Infrasonic

Yes, I'd happily take another Far Cry game.

Just.... be good. Have a decent story and maybe likable characters? That would be nice.

And of course, awesome gunplay and shootouts.


----------



## GHADthc

Bring back Trigens from FC1...then I might be interested.


----------



## DIYDeath

I MIGHT buy it but after finding out Primal was the FC4 map...I will never buy Ubisoft again on an impulse.


----------



## wimcle

played all of them except primal...

Farcry: Wildlands was ok, but it really was just a copy of fc3/4


----------



## Power Drill

Anything else than blood dragon sequel or something similar, I'm not interested.


----------



## BobiBolivia

I would gladly welcome remake of FC1 with 2017 graphics, and same play style...
Or maybe it will be FC3 after you chose to kill your friends ?


----------



## schubaltz

could be Far Cry 1


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Drill*
> 
> Anything else than blood dragon sequel or something similar, I'm not interested.


I forgot about this one....It...was...AWSOME!!!


----------



## Chrono Detector

I enjoyed the Far Cry series, though I never completed the forth one, the crafting was just stupid and a complete waste of time if you wanted to carry more weapons or items, at least Blood Dragon didn't have this "feature". Never played Primal because I wasn't interested in the stone age setting, though I'm sure Ubisoft will produce a new Far Cry game that will bring the series back to its roots this time.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> I enjoyed the Far Cry series, though I never completed the forth one, the crafting was just stupid and a complete waste of time if you wanted to carry more weapons or items, at least Blood Dragon didn't have this "feature". Never played Primal because I wasn't interested in the stone age setting, though I'm sure Ubisoft will produce a new Far Cry game that will bring the series back to its roots this time.


I think they did pretty darn good with primal. Since I used the bow a lot in the previous games the gameplay/tactics didn't really change much for me. I would welcome a return to more modern times though, especially if it's a jungle island.


----------



## PMan007

OP updated

Far Cry 5 is coming!!!

Could be set in the american West (Old West???) : Link

Finally the Red Dead that we never had on PC ?








(Tough, I'm expecting R* to release RD2 on PC in a near future..)


----------



## PMan007

OP Updated

FAR CRY 5 is now officially coming and we will get the introduction trailer next Friday.









As per the 4 teaser trailers released today, it seems the rumors were true and it will be set in Montana, in the fictionnal County of Hope.

Teaser 1
Teaser 2
Teaser 3
Teaser 4

As per the clothing and visible weaponery, it seems it would be set in modern days, which is condrictary to the speculation that suggest it would be set in the beginning of the century.

Also, and not surprinsingly, it will be coming to XB1, PS4 and PC. Nothing announced for SWITCH yet.....
(https://far-cry.ubisoft.com/game/en-us/home/FarCry .com)


----------



## bigjdubb

I hope it comes out sooner rather than later, I need a new single player and Far Cry has never let me down.


----------



## PMan007

I need to agree. And specifically since FC3...WOW

And Blood Dragon was very funny. Tough, I never tried Primal because of the lack of vehicule...I need cars!!!


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I love the Far Cry series but Ubisoft track record lately shows that releasing a quality game is secondary to releasing a game on budget, on time no matter what and they are banking on the franchise name to sell copies. I hope I'm wrong but I'll wait until reviews are released before deciding to buy it.


----------



## okcnaline

Better not be a copy of Far Cry 4 map...


----------



## PMan007

I hope your wrong too...

But it's been 3 years since the last major iteration, FC4. They had a lot of time to create it and hopefully remove the bugs... Wait and see.

Friday we will get a better idea of what it look like and I'm assuming that in Fall, it's gonna release and we'll see if it's full of bugs or not.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I need to agree. And specifically since FC3...WOW
> 
> And Blood Dragon was very funny. Tough, I never tried Primal because of the lack of vehicule...I need cars!!!


Ummm riding a saber toothed tiger is way better than driving a car! Not only is it somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.35 million times cooler, but it also gets you through forests/jungles a lot faster than a car would.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Ummm riding a saber toothed tiger is way better than driving a car! Not only is it somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.35 million times cooler, but it also gets you through forests/jungles a lot faster than a car would.


I may buy it when it on sale at a very low proce....5-6-7 $. It does not look as a bad game, just not necessarly my cup of tea in a prehistoric era. Tough, play the game coulp prove me wrong....


----------



## bigjdubb

TBH, I didn't think I would like it either but I bought it anyways. Luckily it turned out to be pretty good to me, if you played previous Far Cry games in a stealthy (especially if you used the bow a lot) fashion then Primal won't be a big change. It seems like they threw fans a big curve ball with Primal but once you start playing it is very familiar and easy to fall into a Far Cry groove.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Ummm riding a saber toothed tiger is way better than driving a car! Not only is it somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.35 million times cooler, but it also gets you through forests/jungles a lot faster than a car would.


No mounted machineguns for coop players to use though.

Sorry. Cars are still cooler.


----------



## bigjdubb

Also, no co-op in Primal.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> No mounted machineguns for coop players to use though.
> 
> Sorry. Cars are still cooler.


Lol...This. But as I said earlier. I might grab Primal at a very low cost.....

On topic :

The first image of Far Cry 5 was released today :



It confirms a modern setting, (definately not FarWest as it was rumoured) and a first inn the Far Cry history : Airplanes

For me : It's a day one buy for sure!

Edit : Thread title changed.


----------



## PMan007

OP updated


----------



## lombardsoup

I liked the first game. 2 was a train wreck and the point where I dropped the series; 3's villain wasn't enough to pull me back. 4 was more of the same. Think I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> I liked the first game. 2 was a train wreck and the point where I dropped the series; 3's villain wasn't enough to pull me back. 4 was more of the same. Think I'm going to pass on this one.


You forgot Blood Dragon









IMHO, you missed something by not playing 3 and BD. BD was a blast from the 80's that you canno't take seriously. FC4 was similar to 3 without the Caribbean island setting.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Played all of them except Primal, looking forward to this one.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Lol...This. But as I said earlier. I might grab Primal at a very low cost.....
> 
> On topic :
> 
> The first image of Far Cry 5 was released today :
> 
> 
> 
> It confirms a modern setting, (definately not FarWest as it was rumoured) and a first inn the Far Cry history : Airplanes
> 
> For me : It's a day one buy for sure!
> 
> Edit : Thread title changed.


I think I am really going to like this one, looks like we will get to kill some zealots.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think I am really going to like this one, looks like we will get to kill some zealots.


Yep. Completely agree.

Can't wait for the reveal tomorrow morning.

I'll be at work so I will post back during my lunch time...


----------



## keikei




----------



## PMan007

The reveal trailer is here :

Farcry 5 trailer and info

The release date was also announced : February 27th, 2018
(off-topic : which leave a huge door open for an Assassin Creed release before Christmas 2017)

Will post links and videos tonight when I have full access to the net. (No youtube at work







)


----------



## keikei

^I was wondering when you were going to post it.







This version looks interesting. A take on wild america.


----------



## Infrasonic

YUS!!!

My body is ready. Feb 2018


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*


This looks sick


----------



## bigjdubb

I can't wait!

Here is their playlist of FC5 videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWQKZGHSdrE&list=PLpwyzkZha0Z6i7hGiMlsERz4mQd5RoafB&t=2


----------



## keikei

So you sayin' there is going be some squirrel hunting?! It cant be just deer, buffalo, and bear....


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Here is their playlist of FC5 videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWQKZGHSdrE&list=PLpwyzkZha0Z6i7hGiMlsERz4mQd5RoafB&t=2


lol, you know it is going to be good when they have a "Mary May"


----------



## rv8000

Foe Ubisoft used Money-grab!

But it failed.


----------



## bigjdubb

Lose your medication?


----------



## starliner

Interesting, though I'll wait for the 70% off sale regardless of reviews.

I kind of wish they'd go back to the semi linear style of FC1, with increasingly harder enemies. I miss the frustration


----------



## keikei




----------



## PMan007

So today we had the chance to get the reveal trailer for Farcry 5 (Thanks keikei for posting it while I was at work







)
We also had the chance to discover 3 new characters that will be with us in the resistance :

Mary May

Pastor Jerome

Nick Rye

And few pictures....





I can't stop think at FC4 when I see the pictures and the video. Look like they took FC4, put a bit of paint, added some tweak and voila, FC5. Hopefully the map is different from what we saw in previous games.

That being said, the game looks good and I can't wait to put my hand on it.

Fun fact : I havent seen a boxed version for PC to pre-order. It looks like it will only be available digital. Did somebody found anything on this?

Will update the OP with the new info early next week.


----------



## keikei

I love what im hearing so far....


----------



## jmcosta

i don't know what people see in these last far cry s, for me it doesn't feel rewarding or immersive
one of the major problems is the way they keep making games that center around the player, they should make the environment and world mechanics then put the player inside of that
so not everything in the world and code is responding to the player

the whole world revolves around you
yawn

the world is ok, what you do in that world is boring and the AI is terrible, the side quests are nonsense, lotta bloat and repeated scripts.
i think the 4th was the worst with the game throwing mini events every 10mins or less, its so obvious...

these games look great but graphics get old fast lol, it becomes bland with no depth at all, no replay value if mechanics are left behind
its all about short term satisfaction


----------



## bigjdubb

Luckily there are lots of games being released all of the time, I am sure there is something out there that suits you.


----------



## Unkzilla

Looks good , will be picking this up for sure

Noticed now that I have sli again that all of the recent Ubisoft games seem to work well eg for honour , ghost recon wildlands, primal . Hopefully this will be the same


----------



## bluedevil

I WILL be picking this up. Looks good. Played all of the FC series except for Primal.


----------



## DrFreeman35

9 months and counting, already available to pre-order? Hmmm I am usually one to order games and do not care what people think, but I may have to give this one some time to see where it goes. Trailers look good, but I was a little bored with Primal, and they had some impressive trailers for that one. Glad to see its back near modern times, should be an improvement.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> 9 months and counting, already available to pre-order? Hmmm I am usually one to order games and do not care what people think, but I may have to give this one some time to see where it goes. Trailers look good, but I was a little bored with Primal, and they had some impressive trailers for that one. Glad to see its back near modern times, should be an improvement.


I need to play Primal but I can easily guess that guns, cars and explosions could bring more variety than riding tigers, trying to kill it with an arrow and eat it....









On another note, interesting reading here brought by Kotaku from the attending of Far Cry 5 presentation meeting held by Ubi, in New York City. Seems you will have the chance to play as a man or a woman...That's different for Farcry...


----------



## RockmanDash

I hope they are bringing back the tropical island setting. I really missed the setting from Far Cry 3 since everything is so fun to do. Have tried Primal, but losing my interest since the story is bit weird to me.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockmanDash*
> 
> I hope they are bringing back the tropical island setting. I really missed the setting from Far Cry 3 since everything is so fun to do. Have tried Primal, but losing my interest since the story is bit weird to me.


Sorry to disappoint you but no tropical island setting this time...The rural Montana, US it is.









Look at this thread OP, you'll find intersting Info


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if it's Montana, it should at least visually epic. Although I would rather it be Alaska. Oddly enough it's set in one of the handful of States I have never been or traveled through. I only know from pictures of friends I have who have and have lived there and Sunset/NatGeo magazines.









Still if it is on par with FarCry2's epic scenery I may jump on it at release, but I will wait. Still don't have 4 or Primal. Think I need to pick those up before picking up 5.









~Ceadder


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well if it's Montana, it should at least visually epic. Although I would rather it be Alaska. Oddly enough it's set in one of the handful of States I have never been or traveled through. I only know from pictures of friends I have who have and have lived there and Sunset/NatGeo magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still if it is on par with FarCry2's epic scenery I may jump on it at release, but I will wait. Still don't have 4 or Primal. Think I need to pick those up before picking up 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Alaska would be dope. FC3 was the last iteration i played. Is FC4 better than Primal?


----------



## PMan007

OP updated.Screen shots are missing and will be added at a later time


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well if it's Montana, it should at least visually epic. Although I would rather it be Alaska. Oddly enough it's set in one of the handful of States I have never been or traveled through. I only know from pictures of friends I have who have and have lived there and Sunset/NatGeo magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still if it is on par with FarCry2's epic scenery I may jump on it at release, but I will wait. Still don't have 4 or Primal. Think I need to pick those up before picking up 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska would be dope. FC3 was the last iteration i played. Is FC4 better than Primal?
Click to expand...

Dunno. I haven't yet played it. But it looked good when I checked it out on the Store page on Steam. Should be pretty cheap. I missed the Steam sale a while back that had it under $5.









~Ceadder


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Alaska would be dope. FC3 was the last iteration i played. Is FC4 better than Primal?


FC4 was very similar to FC3 as far as gameplay is concerned. They added co-op to FC4 along with a little ultralight helicopter. If you liked FC3 you will probably like FC4, if you can get it cheap it is worth giving a shot. It's hard to say which one I liked more but I would say that most Far Cry fans would like FC4 more than Primal since it is more in line with the rest of the franchise.


----------



## Cybertox

Far Cry 3 was the last good game, everything that followed and will follow is just mediocre at best. The Dunia engine is the trashiest game engine I had the opportunity to play.


----------



## Infrasonic

FC4 was saved (for me) by coop, the lil copter that both players can ride and that sweet, sweet MG42.

Didn't care much for the story/plot at all. Characters were annoying like they always are in FC games. Environment was pretty but... didn't feel as open as FC3.

Honestly, the last one I really seemed to enjoy was FC2 with all it's faults.

Still....can not wait for this one!

I'm ready for characters talking to me in PoV way, WAY too close.


----------



## Cybertox

What ruins it the most is the atrocious engine. I really enjoyed Far Cry 2 and the third one was a good one too even with its technical flaws but since Far Cry 4 its went all downhill and to intolerable levels.


----------



## guttheslayer

Speaking of which, I saw this on FB


----------



## Ceadderman

That is just plain wrong. They have their moments just like anyone else.









~Ceadder


----------



## bigjdubb

Ubi publishes some of the best games out there, I am having a hard time thinking of a publisher that has put out more games that I really liked.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Ubi publishes some of the best games out there, I am having a hard time thinking of a publisher that has put out more games that I really liked.


Id, Ubi, and Bethesda all have a warm spot in my heart. But like I said everybody has their moment. Good or bad. Ubi has done more good games than bad. I've been PC gaming since developers started pumping games out and including the PC culture. Used to like Blizzard until they pushed WoW, but if they put out a good story line game that I can play in single player mode, I will check it out.

I find it laughable that someone put out a meme on Ubi. 3-4 games out of 6 are solid. Simply don't understand the animosity aimed towards them. Shoot almost all of the AC titles are hits? A couple have been misses. Definitely don't warrant someone turning their logo into a turd.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Rage quit FC3 after 35 hours, couldn't find the dang leather to make bigger bullet storage.
> 
> Yep.


Literally Lol









I loved 3 for some odd reason and didn't really care for 4.

I'll check this one out with hope that they aren't rinse and repeating 3/4.

As far as Ubi being a good dev/publisher..maybe circa 2000, last 5 years have been an utter let down with the exception of Far Cry 3, which was a diamond in the rough.

The old Ubi? Yeah i'm game. The new one? Not so much.

Also their PC support least in the last couple of years has been downright terrible. Did that improve or something?


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know about their support, since almost all my Ubi games are Steam with the exception of a couple AC sides scrolling titles.

But I cannot believe that circa 2000 was theit zenith.

I have Rainbow titles that came out post 2000 that while not open world, we're quite good. Their Assasin's creed titles are post 2000. Their FarCry titles areally reasonably decent. If you get the expansion pack with them they are reasonably well made inho. Though I have only played up to 3. So I cannot speak to 4 and Primal. Though I honestly never entertained purchase of Primal unless it was part of a bundle.

It's too bad you see it the way you do and I won't push you to rethink your stance, but IMHO Ubi got better post 2000. They were one of the first developers to make their skins more realistic over the blockhead features of pre2k era. If you ever played Rainbow titles back then, you know what I am referring to. I've been a fan of their Tom Clancy inspired series since they first started them, but hold a blocky AK rifle with a pair of bricks at the end of your forearms was the bane of my gaming existence back then. I simply couldn't understand why any developer would foist a beta on gamers knowing that they could do so much better on their skins. I nearly whet myself when I got my hands on their Ghost Recon series where they started featuring better and better skins for every npc you interact with. Oh and that was post2k Era btw. Sometimes an engine fails to meet your expectations, but not every engine is the cryengine that was first featured in Crysis. But even that one had it's limitations where ATi/AMD cards were concerned.









Maybe it's me, but I believe you might be expecting too much from Ubi since other developer titles are available that feel smoother for your gaming style. See *R**, Id and EA. Although the latter has a ton of issues that I simply won't discuss.

You want to talk about bad support and poorly designed titles? I will throw out another developer name that comes to my mind for lack of support issues. 2K Interactive. Now *that* is a company that frosts my hide in every area. Their sports titles leave much to the playability imagination and not enough in actual playability. Their latest Mafia release is next to a complete joke of a game. Mafia II was so well dome, I cannot be bothered to pick up 3. You can walk through bodies that lay on the ground. Mafia II? You walk on and over them as though they were part of the landscape before you killed them.

I will put most every title Ubi makes up for comparison with 2K's titles. No way 2k comes out on top.









~Ceadder


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Speaking of which, I saw this on FB


Someone actually 3D printed the new Ubisoft logo haha!









https://gfycat.com/FrighteningMedicalKoi


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't know about their support, since almost all my Ubi games are Steam with the exception of a couple AC sides scrolling titles.
> 
> But I cannot believe that circa 2000 was theit zenith.
> 
> I have Rainbow titles that came out post 2000 that while not open world, we're quite good. Their Assasin's creed titles are post 2000. Their FarCry titles areally reasonably decent. If you get the expansion pack with them they are reasonably well made inho. Though I have only played up to 3. So I cannot speak to 4 and Primal. Though I honestly never entertained purchase of Primal unless it was part of a bundle.
> 
> It's too bad you see it the way you do and I won't push you to rethink your stance, but IMHO Ubi got better post 2000. They were one of the first developers to make their skins more realistic over the blockhead features of pre2k era. If you ever played Rainbow titles back then, you know what I am referring to. I've been a fan of their Tom Clancy inspired series since they first started them, but hold a blocky AK rifle with a pair of bricks at the end of your forearms was the bane of my gaming existence back then. I simply couldn't understand why any developer would foist a beta on gamers knowing that they could do so much better on their skins. I nearly whet myself when I got my hands on their Ghost Recon series where they started featuring better and better skins for every npc you interact with. Oh and that was post2k Era btw. Sometimes an engine fails to meet your expectations, but not every engine is the cryengine that was first featured in Crysis. But even that one had it's limitations where ATi/AMD cards were concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I believe you might be expecting too much from Ubi since other developer titles are available that feel smoother for your gaming style. See *R**, Id and EA. Although the latter has a ton of issues that I simply won't discuss.
> 
> You want to talk about bad support and poorly designed titles? I will throw out another developer name that comes to my mind for lack of support issues. 2K Interactive. Now *that* is a company that frosts my hide in every area. Their sports titles leave much to the playability imagination and not enough in actual playability. Their latest Mafia release is next to a complete joke of a game. Mafia II was so well dome, I cannot be bothered to pick up 3. You can walk through bodies that lay on the ground. Mafia II? You walk on and over them as though they were part of the landscape before you killed them.
> 
> I will put most every title Ubi makes up for comparison with 2K's titles. No way 2k comes out on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


For some reason i was thinking circa was applicable to around 2000, not preceding it. There is no real way to backup from that statement without looking uninformed or just having an underwhelming vocabulary lol.

No i agree i was thinking 2000 and up with the likes of splinter cells, original ghost recon, Assassin's Creed, etc.

In the last five years or so though i think watch dogs, milking of assassin's creed, milking of GR series, the disappointment in the division, etc. Seems like rinse and repeat has been the goal. Don't get me wrong everything obviously sells but it got old very fast for me. I'd love to see a homage to the original Tom Clancy games, or maybe just finally end assassin's creed once and for all. Weren't we supposed to be completely in the present time with desmond by now? Far Cry 3 is the exception to the rule, i thoroughly enjoyed that game. Still enjoy far cry 4, but it seems more like an expansion than a standalone.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't see Ubig milking AC, since ach version brings the story along further. It's a generational story delving further into Des's genetic history. Some of us want the story to have an ending and some of us are okay with taking time to get to know further the genetic tree Des is part of. I belong to the latter group. Although the side scrollers don't follow the story line, they do bring a different path to follow. I kinda like them as they have a nostalgic feel that takes me back to my childhood only with a modern approach.









A new game without previous history would be nice to play but that's another aspect of development that one should not dive into without serious thought placed on the storyline. I really don't wish to repeat Homefront or Watchdogs. Not without proper time applied to controls vs storyline.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

This might be the first Ubisoft game I buy in years.

The last one was Assassin's Creed 3.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> What ruins it the most is the atrocious engine. I really enjoyed Far Cry 2 and the third one was a good one too even with its technical flaws but since Far Cry 4 its went all downhill and to intolerable levels.


I agree that Ubisoft games has there flaws, especially on day one and every publisher/games does, but I do think it's a bit over exaggerated.. Now, if it's not your type of game, that'S another story..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Speaking of which, I saw this on FB


This is awsome!!!

Tough, I don't believe it's related to the games they produce but to new logo itself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This might be the first Ubisoft game I buy in years.
> 
> The last one was Assassin's Creed 3.


Not the best one...








I never was able to get in the story of AC3 but I was able to beat Black Flag almost at 100%. Loved this one. And while waiting for FC5, you shoulg get FC3, The game is really good. And price might be really good as well if you can wait 2-3 weeks, STEAM sales are coming


----------



## PMan007

Reserved to (finally...) insert few videos and trailer of the coming game.


----------



## PMan007

Sadly pushed back to March 27th release....from Feb 27th. A month...I yhik I can survive









Link : http://ca.ign.com/articles/2017/12/07/far-cry-5-the-crew-2-delayed


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Sadly pushed back to March 27th release....from Feb 27th. A month...I yhik I can survive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link : http://ca.ign.com/articles/2017/12/07/far-cry-5-the-crew-2-delayed


Then you can expect to wait until at least April 27th until Ubisoft has enough bugs worked out of it that you will actually be able to play the game


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Then you can expect to wait until at least April 27th until Ubisoft has enough bugs worked out of it that you will actually be able to play the game


Then it would be a nice birthday gift since April is my month...









But I don't think so because it would be in the following fiscal year, which start April 1st. They have alredy pushed Crew 2 in the following fiscal year, I would be really surprise to see them push 2 major game...


----------



## PMan007

On January 22nd, Ubi published the PC requirements for the upcoming game : 
(https://far-cry.ubisoft.com/game/en...y-5-pc-specs-and-system-requirements-revealed)

MINIMUM CONFIGURATION:

OS: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 (64-bit versions only)
PROCESSOR: Intel Core i5-2400 @ 3.1 GHz or AMD FX-6300 @ 3.5 GHz or equivalent
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 or AMD R9 270 (2GB VRAM with Shader Model 5.0 or better)
SYSTEM RAM: 8GB
Resolution: 720p
Video Preset: Low

RECOMMENDED CONFIGURATION (60 FPS):

OS: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 (64-bit versions only)
PROCESSOR: Intel Core i7-4770 @ 3.4 GHz or AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.2 GHz or equivalent
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 or AMD R9 290X (4GB VRAM with Shader Model 5.0 or better)
SYSTEM RAM: 8GB
Resolution: 1080p
Video Preset: High

4K 30 FPS CONFIGURATION:

OS: Windows 10 (64-bit version only)
PROCESSOR: Intel Core i7-6700 @ 3.4 GHz or AMD Ryzen 5 1600X @ 3.6 GHz or equivalent
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 or AMD RX Vega 56 (8GB VRAM with Shader Model 5.0 or better)
SYSTEM RAM: 16GB
Resolution: 2160p
Video Preset: High

4K 60 FPS CONFIGURATION:

OS: Windows 10 (64-bit version only)
PROCESSOR: Intel Core i7-6700K @ 4.0 GHz or AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3.4 GHz or equivalent
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 SLI or AMD RX Vega 56 CFX (8GB VRAM with Shader Model 5.0 or better)
SYSTEM RAM: 16GB
Resolution: 2160p
Video Preset: High/Ultra

*Supported NVIDIA cards at time of release:

GeForce GTX600 series: GeForce GTX670 or better
GeForce GTX700 series: GeForce GTX760 or better
GeForce GTX900 series: GeForce GTX950 or better
GeForce GTX10-Series: GeForce GTX1050 or better


**Supported AMD cards at time of release:

Radeon 200 series: Radeon R9 270 or better
Radeon 300/Fury X series: Radeon R7 370 or better
Radeon 400 series: Radeon RX 460 or better
Radeon Vega series: any Radeon Vega series


Sorry for the delay, I wasn't ready to connect to OCN after THE Change. ;-)


----------



## Barefooter

I like how they break it down to more than just minimum and recommended specs!

I am really looking forward to this game. Far Cry 4 is one of my favorite games of all time. It's one of the few that I played all the way through more than once!


----------



## PMan007

OP updated with PC req.

By modifying the OP, it actually broke some links..The spoiler sections are not in spoiler anymore...Somebody knows why? And/or how to correct it? 1st time a modify/edit a thread since the new OCN...
I'll add other stuff when the OP will be functionnal..Thanks


----------



## Wolfsbora

You're doing a stellar job with this official thread! Keep up the great work!


----------



## PMan007

Woohoo!!! One week from release day!!!

As declared by Ubi to Gamespot :



> You should expect the story to take around 25 hours to finish.


https://www.gamespot.com/articles/far-cry-5s-campaign-could-take-you-25-hours-or-mor/1100-6457522/

Not bad at all. And it's more if you want to 100% it... What piece of entertainment can give you that time for the amount paid? I would say not a lot....


----------



## PMan007

Season pass for Far Cry 5 was announced few weeks ago...

https://far-cry.ubisoft.com/game/en-ca/season-pass-dlc/ 

In this 3 parts DLC and probably inspired by the extravagant style of Far Cry Blood Dragon, you'll be able to :

1 - Fight zombies in : Dead Living Zombies

2 - Survive the arsh jungle of Vietnam in : Hours of Darkness

3 - Destroy alien bugs on Mars in : Lost on Mars


If remotely similar to BD, it will be a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Barefooter

I swore to myself that I would NEVER pre-order a Ubisoft game again after I pre-ordered Far Cry 4 and then I could not even get the game to start for over a month after the release date while they patched the game!

I couldn't help myself though... bought it and "pre-loaded" it today :kookoo:


----------



## keikei

Any new gameplay mechanics in this iteration of the series? I did read single-player campaign coop?


----------



## PMan007

Reviews are here :

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2018/03/26/far-cry-5-review 

https://www.theguardian.com/games/2018/mar/26/far-cry-5-review-playstation-4-xbox-one-pc-ubisoft 

https://www.polygon.com/2018/3/26/17164878/far-cry-5-review-ps4-pc-xbox-one

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2018-03-25-far-cry-5-review 

https://kotaku.com/far-cry-5-the-kotaku-review-1824076892 



It seems mixed....Does somebody had the chance to try it?

I'm waiting for my key to try it...And I hope my video card can support it..


----------



## PMan007

The game is officially out !!!

I also got my key. Will be downloading tonight and report back soon.

Anybody played the game and have feedback?


----------



## Infrasonic

I have this coming to me soon as a bday gift. Just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Game looks great, and from the little play I've had seems well made, to bad it crashes every few minutes for me :sad-smile.


----------



## VESPA5

Been playing it so far for over an hour. Oh no...... it reminds me a lot of..... Far Cry 3 and Far Cry 4. It runs beautifully but I was afraid of the "if you've played one game of an Ubisoft francise, you've played them all" feeling. It looks beautiful. I just hope this isn't just a more beautiful version of Far Cry 4 with a slapped on storyline. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## VESPA5

I basically posted this on Metacritic, but here goes:


Ubisoft appears to have played this latest installment in the franchise very conservatively. Basically, if you played Far Cry 3 and 4, within an hour of playing Far Cry 5, you'll realize that this is the same game with a different number (in this case: '5'). One thing that's peculiar is that this has to be the most diverse town in Montana. Both the protagonists and antagonists are quite diverse (not saying this is bad at all). But it definitely takes away some immersion. Some fans thought this would be an opportunity to fight against potential racists or Nazi-like regimes. That's until you realize that there are persons of color in every corner of every faction of every part of Hope County. There are also an equal amount of men and women on both sides. I admire Ubisoft for trying to make sure that this game doesn't offend too many fans, but with that in mind, it makes for very very limited creativity. Far Cry 5 is fun. But it's nothing different. If there was anything very bad about this game, it's the A.I. Oh gawd, that A.I. You'd have to see it to believe it. Overall, it's a very beautiful game that runs great on a decent PC rig. But after a few hours in, you'll realize to yourself: "Geez, I played this all before." It's that same gut punch feeling I had when I played Assassins Creed Origins. New look. New installment. SAME formula.


----------



## bluedevil

So where's the cheapest place to buy from?


----------



## cg4200

green man gaming


----------



## Barefooter

Here's my initial experience with the game. Playing with a 4790k @4.8 GHz and 3x GTX980ti Classified cards with stock settings on a Acer XB271HU 2560x1440 G-sync monitor.

I had pre-loaded the game, so I'd be ready to go, but of course I had to update the new video drivers that came out the same day, did a clean install. One thing I noticed right away it there is an option in the menu for HDR monitors, it was grayed out since it don't have an HDR monitor. Nice to know it has that feature though!

It also has a build in benchmark, so that was the first thing I did was to run the benchmark. It crashed my computer a little more than half way through the benchmark! I thought here we go again... another botched Far Cry/Ubisoft release. Crashed on second attempt, but did make it through the third time with average FPS of 104.

Next I started to play the game, and it did not make it through the opening cut scene without crashing again. So I went into the bios, and changed to default settings to make sure my overclock was not the cause. Ran another benchmark, made it through first time with average FPS of 89.

Since then I've had two separate three hour sessions with no crashing! Must have been something with my overclock setttings. If you have played Far Cry 3 or Far Cry 4, it has familiar game play in some respects, but I don't feel it is merely a re-skin of the older games.

I like the game a lot, however I am somewhat biased as the Far Cry series is one of my favorites. It plays butter smooth and lots of fun so far. If you are a Far Cry fan at all I think you will enjoy the game :thumb:

.


----------



## VESPA5

Barefooter said:


> Next I started to play the game, and it did not make it through the opening cut scene without crashing again. So I went into the bios, and changed to default settings to make sure my overclock was not the cause. Ran another benchmark, made it through first time with average FPS of 89.
> 
> Since then I've had two separate three hour sessions with no crashing! Must have been something with my overclock setttings.


I had the same issue! The game would crash on me like about 20 minutes into some random gameplay where I'm either driving around in the Widowmaker making mindless chaos around Hope County or flying a chopper firing rockets at bears (the things you can do in this game are hilariously fun). It turns out that dropping my core and memory overclock just a tad did the trick. No more crashing. What's misleading is the VRAM calculator when messing around with your settings doesn't really go anywhere near 5GB. Yet when I go over the crash logs, apparently this game has random spikes of heavy GPU usage. Oh well. Go figure.


----------



## bmgjet

Just clocked on 9 hours of game play.
Very stable on my rig for a ubisoft game. Only crashed once on a cut screen.
The game does feel like the same old same old tho, Iv noticed those 9 hours its not like one of those games you start playing then next thing you know its ticked over 20 hours.

But have to agre with every one about the AI, There is no logic in some of the things it does.
Just let a gun for hire drive for you and youll see. (Had one jump out of mid flight copper to his death)


----------



## VESPA5

So, I've already beat 2 of the needed 3 Seeds to get to the main antagonist. However, this is turning into quite a grind. Sure, the previous Far Cry games were grindy as well, but this is getting to the point where if there was some kinda kill counter, you probably killed enough enemy cultists that would populate an entire state (like say........ Montana? lol). The boss fights are meh but the "bunker mission" that follows after each boss fight can be intense (depending on the difficulty level). The side quests get so redundant to the point where I gave up driving here and there and just use my infinite inventory of helicopters to get from here to there ad infinitum. Just like with Far Cry 4, as soon as I beat this game, I'll probably not boot it up again for a long long time :-(


----------



## iPDrop

VESPA5 said:


> So, I've already beat 2 of the needed 3 Seeds to get to the main antagonist. However, this is turning into quite a grind.


Good news for me... I like to take my time with these kinds of games. 

Anyone try the in-game benchmark? This was actually at 2560x1440 res with two 970's in SLI which it doesn't show. Ultra Preset.


----------



## VESPA5

iPDrop said:


> Good news for me... I like to take my time with these kinds of games.
> 
> Anyone try the in-game benchmark? This was actually at 2560x1440 res with two 970's in SLI which it doesn't show.


You've got a pretty decent setup for your rig. Your benchmarks at 1440p seem to suggest that game wasn't optimized for SLI (yet) properly. I run this game on an i7 7700K and a single 1080Ti and my benchmark averages me 100+ fps at 1440p (and with SMAA on, motion blur off, and every other setting set to max). I'll get an average of roughly 55fps if I dial this up with the same settings at 4K (with HDR turned on). It struggles to maintain the 60fps mark at 4K but that's pretty decent on a single GPU setup.

I'll provide a snapshot of my benchmark but can't right now because I'm at work (lol). For an Ubisoft game, Far Cry 5 is one of the better optimized games for PC I've played so far.


----------



## iPDrop

Thanks, I do plan to upgrade to a single GPU whenever Nvidia comes out with their next series.


----------



## keikei

New patch! http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-far-cry-5-title-update-4-patch-for-pc-is-out.html

Stability & Performance


Fixed low occurrence crashes and walkthrough breaks
Additional quality bug fixes
Fixed low occurrence save corruption

Companion, Enemy, & Animal AI


Fixed low repro AI issues

Design & Mission Progression

Fixed issues preventing silver bar purchase
Fixed minor bugs
Gameplay & UI


Fixed minor bugs

COOP and Online


Improved COOP connectivity
Fixed low occurrence COOP specific walkthrough breaks
Fixed voice communication issue where players could be permanently muted
Hurk was blowing up the client player when in a helicopter, fixed that.

Far Cry Arcade


Improved map download efficiency
Fixed various Arcade gameplay issues
Fixed issue where map textures would be extremely low
Improved PVP matchmaking
Fixed lobby loadout selection and map selection issues

Map Editor


Fixed issue with Arcade Editor crashes

PC Patch Only:


Fixed issues that were causing incorrect spawn if the game was minimized during loading


----------



## Paztak

I'm enjoying Far Cry 5, it's just pure fun!


----------



## VESPA5

Finally beat the game. Took less than 18hrs total. Just like FC4, the "wow factor" slowly started to fizzle. I already knew what I was getting into (this IS an Ubisoft game) so the formula is very similar to all the other Ubisoft games. But after "those endings" - reality kicked in. I think I'm getting Franchise Fatigue. Not just Far Cry. Not just Ghost Recon. Not just Assassin's Creed. ANY Ubisoft game. The first hour of FC5 was me trying not to realize that "this feels all too familiar, the changes are almost too subtle to really notice, etc. etc. etc.). I got my $50+ worth of gaming out of this game. Time to uninstall it and move on to the next game


----------



## keikei

VESPA5 said:


> Finally beat the game. Took less than 18hrs total. Just like FC4, the "wow factor" slowly started to fizzle. I already knew what I was getting into (this IS an Ubisoft game) so the formula is very similar to all the other Ubisoft games. But after "those endings" - reality kicked in. I think I'm getting Franchise Fatigue. Not just Far Cry. Not just Ghost Recon. Not just Assassin's Creed. ANY Ubisoft game. The first hour of FC5 was me trying not to realize that "this feels all too familiar, the changes are almost too subtle to really notice, etc. etc. etc.). I got my $50+ worth of gaming out of this game. Time to uninstall it and move on to the next game


Not a completionist? What about the DLC?


----------



## Ricwin

Credit where credits due; FC5 is very well polished on release. So many modern titles, even $70 AAA releases, are rushed out with huge patches on day 1 and bugs plaguing the first few months of the 'final' release. Releases which a few years ago would be considered a BETA which still requires work.

Gameplay is very similar to FC3 and FC4; it worked well for those two titles so it makes sense to do the same for FC5. No one complained about Battlefield 4 being the same as Battlefield 3..... 
The loot/item inventory is not as good as FC4.
Perk 'tree' is basic but also more customisable. You no longer have to follow a certain path to reach perks you actually want.

And just like the original Far Cry, the ending is an absolute Mind F***!


Definitely worth acquiring. Plenty of longevity if you want to reach 100% unlock and reset the outposts/bases.


----------



## VESPA5

keikei said:


> Not a completionist? What about the DLC?


I couldn't justify $90 for a 'complete' game. I'll wait till the Season Pass drops (almost always does). But I'm holding my breath. That "Yeti/Bigfoot" DLC for FC4 left a bad taste in a lot of people's mouths.

As for FC5 formula being similar to FC4 and FC3, it's also in Ghost Recon, Assassin's Creed. I think Jim Sterling (say what you will about him, he's sort of annoying sometimes) says it best in his analysis of Ubisoft games as a whole here. He calls it 'Ubification' - lol:


----------



## Barefooter

I noticed myself looking at HWiNFO that the game seems very optimized across all eight threads of my 4790k .

Tom's Hardware just did a write up that confirms this.
Far Cry 5 Performance


----------



## Hl86

7700k
1080 ti sli
So i´m cpu limited, so i should increase SSAA to get gpu load up.
But when i turn it up, fps just drops not gpu usage.
What could it be?


----------



## VESPA5

Hl86 said:


> 7700k
> 1080 ti sli
> So i´m cpu limited, so i should increase SSAA to get gpu load up.
> But when i turn it up, fps just drops not gpu usage.
> What could it be?


Depending on the resolution you're aiming for, I've never had any fps problems with this game (generally hovering over 100fps at 1440p with SSAA set to 1.3). I'm running on a 7700K and a single 1080ti. Perhaps this game doesn't have the proper drivers for multi-gpu setups?


----------



## funkmetal

Hey guys since the patch I've been getting massive stuttering and FPS drops when it was fine before the patch any ideas?


----------



## Barefooter

funkmetal said:


> Hey guys since the patch I've been getting massive stuttering and FPS drops when it was fine before the patch any ideas?


Is this the patch from a few weeks ago?

I played for hours last weekend and it played flawlessly :thinking:


----------



## Roxborough

I have been playing Far Cry 5 with the Mrs for the last few weeks since release, whilst we are both really enjoying it, there have been so many bugs and issues:

- Mission objectives just disappearing, as if you aren't even in a mission anymore, left absolutely clueless a fair few times but still with mission boundaries so you can't go anywhere or do anything.

- The Co-op distance between each player is just awful, two players can't really fly planes together properly, or wingsuit without being teleported to the host.

- When placing map markers, for some reason these aren't appearing in-game either. Then after about 5-10 minutes of the marker being active, all of a sudden it appears and starts drawing a path to the location. Literally out of nowhere.

- The flamethrower is an utterly pointless weapon in co-op, either I set the Mrs on fire, or she sets me on fire and sometimes the animation sticks and I have to run around putting out the fire over and over again, or die and get revived. Really infuriating during missions as the flamethrower is my Mrs favourite weapon.

- Incendiary rounds... Now my shotgun keeps defaulting to incendiary rounds even if I have chosen normal rounds, so I keep setting things on fire, especially my cars and my Mrs which really gets on her nerves, but I love the shotguns in FC5. They're wicked!

- Driving field of view and camera position is just terrible; I get why they have an Autodrive feature now.

- The light machine gun is overpowered as heck, if you want to enable EZ mode, that's the way to do it. Get the perk with extra vehicle damage, and you can cause some serious chaos!

- If I am brutally honest, I really, REALLY do not like the story in this one and it would be nice if I was able skip all of the cut-scenes. I wish I could get into the story, but I just can't; I don't like the premise of being captured and escaping, numerous times, that's just ridiculous. None of the characters are memorable, the narrative does not flow and from what I've seen about the alternate endings... I feel even less compelled to play story missions.

- I still don't know what is going on with my partner/dog, still haven't seen them in-game. Not sure if it is bugged or what, but I've completed the game now, fully co-op, and never used a partner, I fail to see why we need them; even solo?

- The vehicles are terrible; period.

- The graphics are fantastic but character hair has really let this game down. What is with the hair.... it is distracting as hell in cut-scenes and close-ups.

- Where are all the "cool" outfits, all of them are pretty rubbish...

- I spent about 3 hours messing around in the map creator, went to test out my map but it came up with an error saying an object is within an object, so I spent the next hour after that searching for it xD!! Finally deleted it, turned out to be a ladder, that was inside a building, and I couldn't see it. Would be nice to have a feature to show me where the errors are other than just glowing red. When I got into my map, I quickly realised how terrible it was and quit.


Other than the above, the Mrs and I are having a blast. The gun mechanics are pretty good, each gun sounds very meaty and satisfying to shoot. Being able to Co-op the entire game, is a god-send for this franchise, FC4 was limited in that sense, as you had to do solo missions. The graphics for a game of this size are genuinely jaw dropping in areas. I do feel however, the game-world lacks interaction. I'd like to see more building damage & include a resource collection based system, where you can build your own stronghold or whatever, and defend it against waves of angels etc...

Although the above seems fairly negative, I am actually very positive about this game. I'd give it a solid 7/10.


----------



## funkmetal

Barefooter said:


> Is this the patch from a few weeks ago?
> 
> I played for hours last weekend and it played flawlessly :thinking:


Nope, Patch 1.5 dropped on Tuesday


----------



## Barefooter

funkmetal said:


> Nope, Patch 1.5 dropped on Tuesday


Ok I have not played with the new patch yet then. Will let you know once I get some time with the new patch. The game has worked nearly flawlessly for me so far. It would be a shame if the patch that's supposed to make improvements actually borks the game.


----------



## funkmetal

Barefooter said:


> Ok I have not played with the new patch yet then. Will let you know once I get some time with the new patch. The game has worked nearly flawlessly for me so far. It would be a shame if the patch that's supposed to make improvements actually borks the game.


Exactly what happened to me, game has been great since launch now it stutters like mad


----------



## Barefooter

funkmetal said:


> Nope, Patch 1.5 dropped on Tuesday


I got in about three hours this last weekend with the new patch and it plays fine.

If you are over clocked on CPU and/or GPU you might want to change the setting back to stock and see how it plays then.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

My brother loved FC4 and played FC5 and he did not like it. I was going to play it but just from looking at him playing it just looks like the same games.


----------



## Infrasonic

My best friend and I enjoyed playing this coop for a few days. Then it became super boring. Beat the game and everything. I have no interest in finishing the rest of the uncompleted missions at all.

Been a fan since the beginning but I think this franchise has run out of steam. Sad to say.


----------



## VESPA5

Infrasonic said:


> My best friend and I enjoyed playing this coop for a few days. Then it became super boring. Beat the game and everything. I have no interest in finishing the rest of the uncompleted missions at all.
> 
> Been a fan since the beginning but I think this franchise has run out of steam. Sad to say.


Same formula, slightly different things (such as story and maybe a few extra skills). Like the saying goes: "If you've played one Ubisoft game, you've basically played them all." (Ghost Recon, AC, FC, ad infinitum)


----------



## Infrasonic

VESPA5 said:


> Same formula, slightly different things (such as story and maybe a few extra skills). Like the saying goes: "If you've played one Ubisoft game, you've basically played them all." (Ghost Recon, AC, FC, ad infinitum)


This one was just a let down all over. Small assortment of guns (and odd choices), crappy driving and flying (hyped up and sucked) AI is terrible and the missions are pretty forgettable. The story was lame too. My friend and I usually get into the story but we constantly wanted to skip the cutscenes cuz we just .... didn't .... care.

How can a franchise about running, gunning and blowing crap up be so uninteresting in the process? I knew I was in for more of the same. Maybe it's my own fault. Idk.

Far Cry 2 is still the best of these, imo.


----------



## VESPA5

Infrasonic said:


> This one was just a let down all over. Small assortment of guns (and odd choices), crappy driving and flying (hyped up and sucked) AI is terrible and the missions are pretty forgettable. The story was lame too. My friend and I usually get into the story but we constantly wanted to skip the cutscenes cuz we just .... didn't .... care.
> 
> How can a franchise about running, gunning and blowing crap up be so uninteresting in the process? I knew I was in for more of the same. Maybe it's my own fault. Idk.
> 
> Far Cry 2 is still the best of these, imo.


Far Cry 2 was actually CHALLENGING. I flipped the difficulty to make FC5 challenging. It's insane how every few seconds some cultist or wild animal is attacking you. It's AFTER you beat the game where you literally run out of things to fight. There are sparse cultists here and there, but the incentive to explore without really anybody left to fight you makes purchasing new weapons and perks pretty pointless. I got so bored, that I started using my newly purchased weapons on friendlies and random drivers, smh. The lack of a New Game Plus option was a bummer. At least with other games like Arkham Asylum or Arkham City, there were constantly enough bad guys for you to engage with after you beat the game and you wanted to explore. Oh well, guess I'll continue to play God of War on my PS4 till then, lol


----------



## Infrasonic

VESPA5 said:


> Far Cry 2 was actually CHALLENGING. I flipped the difficulty to make FC5 challenging. It's insane how every few seconds some cultist or wild animal is attacking you. It's AFTER you beat the game where you literally run out of things to fight. There are sparse cultists here and there, but the incentive to explore without really anybody left to fight you makes purchasing new weapons and perks pretty pointless. I got so bored, that I started using my newly purchased weapons on friendlies and random drivers, smh. The lack of a New Game Plus option was a bummer. At least with other games like Arkham Asylum or Arkham City, there were constantly enough bad guys for you to engage with after you beat the game and you wanted to explore. Oh well, guess I'll continue to play God of War on my PS4 till then, lol


Exactly. There was absolutely nothing to do. Yeah, there are missions but that is just grind-y same-ness. Didn't even bother rescuing all the AI teammates. They were pretty useless in a fight. Even bumping up the difficulty doesn't really do much to improve what is there. It's odd how hollow the whole experience feels as soon as you get to the end. I'm reminded of how I felt when I got to play Just Cause 3. How disappointing that such a simple concept of gameplay was worse than the previous game.

You're right. There should have been a New Game+ or something. All the bad guys disappear and now there is nothing to do. Hunting? This isn't Cabella's... Fishing was fun... for a few minutes.


----------



## Roxborough

Infrasonic said:


> This one was just a let down all over. Small assortment of guns (and odd choices), crappy driving and flying (hyped up and sucked) AI is terrible and the missions are pretty forgettable. The story was lame too. My friend and I usually get into the story but we constantly wanted to skip the cutscenes cuz we just .... didn't .... care.
> 
> How can a franchise about running, gunning and blowing crap up be so uninteresting in the process? I knew I was in for more of the same. Maybe it's my own fault. Idk.
> 
> Far Cry 2 is still the best of these, imo.


Far Cry 2 was genuinely the best one, well with the mod that removes that god damn malaria! It had the best pacing, the best story and every part of the map felt a little more distinct than the last. Guns jammed and became unusable which I quite liked. But one major feature all Far Cry's have been missing is PRONE! Why can't we prone....

I just feel like the developers have stopped caring about whether their games are consistent. Nothing feels consistent anymore, FC3,4 & 5 are a bit messy. By the time you've started an outpost, it is almost over.... everything was and is a walk in the park, even on the hardest difficulty. Being able to tag all your targets needs to go.... All of the skills you get, really need to go, because by the time you've unlocked everything, you've already completed the game and have nothing to even use them on; I've never understood this mantra in gaming; oh look you completed a challenge, here is a perk point, oh look, now you can use a grappling hook... Could have done with that skill about 3 hours ago -_-!

Fair enough add some progression, but putting vital skills behind a perk-wall is annoying. Things like the wing suit, grapple, take-downs and extra weapon slots, unlocking safes, should be part of the game straight away, it adds a false padding to the content. It's not like unlocking a safe requires any skill, press and hold a button for 10 seconds, OKAY. At least add some kind of lock picking mechanism, like a mini game or something, that just gets easier with a "skill", and why not allow more weapon slots straight away? I mean, fair enough have a 4th slot locked away through a perk, but only having a sidearm + 1 main weapon was just annoying in the beginning. Granted it didn't take much to unlock a 3rd but that isn't the point. It's just padding.

I have never enjoyed and hated a game so much. I've never played a game just for gameplay until I met the Far Cry series as the story is rubbish. I just like going to an area, killing some dudes, rinse and repeat... At least the gunplay is somewhat satisfying in Far Cry 5 and that alone has kept me interested.

Don't get me started on the vehicles... -_-


----------



## MonarchX

Could someone provide me with a savegame somewhere in the early stages of the game, PAST the intro part? I lose my savegames several times and restarting that whole intro scene is just not going to happen...


----------



## Ceadderman

MonarchX said:


> Could someone provide me with a savegame somewhere in the early stages of the game, PAST the intro part? I lose my savegames several times and restarting that whole intro scene is just not going to happen...


Why not go through the intro one more time and save and then add another save later during play. Then if you need to start over for whatever reason go back to your first save? I dunno, seems pretty logical to do it this way. Maybe because this how I do with all my games. :mellowsmi 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## shilka

Anyone else that has problem with Far Cry 5 locking up for about a second before going on normally?
Dont know if its g sync that casue it but when i play as i said the game will freeze for about a second and it does not matter if i am on foot standing still or in a vehicle

My settings if that matters are 2560x1440 with everything set as high as it can go but with motion blur off


----------



## rtfmoz

I loved this game so much I made a screen saver from it for Mac and Windows. This is a live river scene designed to help you relax in a busy workplace. Probably the perfect fisherman's screensaver. Every time it starts I want to cast a line in.

Far Cry 5 Screensaver v1.1










Enjoy.


----------

